# Fuel injected Pontiac 400



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm considering building and installing a megasquirt fuel injection system on a 68 Pontiac 400. Does anyone have expierance or knowledge on the megasquirt system. I'm thinking of using the megasquirt v.30 as this system would allow future upgrades such as ignition control. Right now, I would like to start with fuel control only as I believe my ditributor is incompatible and I don't believe a compatible distributor is availible on the aftermarket. Has anyone have expierance converting to fuel injection?

Thanx
JeffW


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My buddy put the FAST EFI on his 355 SBC in his 63 Chevy II, and it runs real strong, but standing behind it there wasn't any gassy smell that you would expect out of a 500 HP small block, I was impressed, and didn't look that bad to install.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think BUTLER sells the system and will prolly provide "tech assistance" Good bunch of guys at Butler......Eric


----------



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

*Fuel injection for a Pontiac 400*

Butler performance is a very good performance shop. They helped alot while I was building the 400 block. Knowledgeable, and proffesional. The only bad part is I think I alredy put one or two of there kids through school. Oh well! But thanks for the guidance. I'll check there web site and go from there.

Thanks again

JeffW


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's better than putting someone's kids to school who gave you BAD advice and poor service!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I have heard good stuff about both the Megasquirt and FAST EFI, I am a big fan of FAST generally speaking though I don't know much specifically about the system. I have an LS based background. I am all about modifying these motors for EFI though, don't let a nay sayer get you down.


----------

